# Help/confused



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello, I have an '09 foreman. It has 27 by 10 wide tires on 12's , snorkel 1.5 out of box directly to 2" . I also have a tail pipe .,.,2'' . I was riding today around alot of people with different machines. A couple guys were running the Foreman with 29's ,2" lift, no Gr, clutch kit.At the time we was playing in water , and a little mud . These guys could easy hit the gas , the front end would almost pop straight up . I could here these guys were running in at least 2nd , by the rpm's . I've had mine for 2 yrs. now so i'm familiar with to hear the lack of high rev. if in 1st . I've done the add-ons I have a different times so I can't tell exactly when something possible went wrong . It seems as though I have no where near the torque/power they have . Do I possible have an air problem/restriction or what???? 1st gear seems pretty stong on mine , it seems like when in 2nd and up it's like I have a little hesitation/bogging down . Help!!!! It's frustrating !


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

what kind of tires are you running?


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

27 - 10"s Gators


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe gear reduction on the other machines


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well from my experience when i was running my stucklites thr front end wouldnt come up in the water to save my life but when i put laws on it all i had to do was barley blip the throttle to bring it up. Gators dont have the lug depth and cupping like laws do and dont move the mud/ water as well


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I have to agree with that, laws will do very effortless water wheelies, especially compared to lesser tires.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^agreed


----------

